# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  Happy Near Year 'Eve' DesiTwisterZ

## NInA

*Bonjour Chicaz and Guys....Salam arz hai. :givefl; 

Mein... aka appki pyari siiiiiiiiii sister 'NInA' aik bar phir appki khidmat mein hazir hoon ... just to celebrate the best and last day of this year and new day of up coming new year (yeah, on my side it's still 31st of dec na)  

[glow=deepskyblue:b26555b1b0]May this year brings you happiness and many dreams come true and may the love you give through out the year come back to you!  [/glow:b26555b1b0]

Wishing you 'The' happiest of new year! :wink: Rock Da Party N dance floor! :wink: 

Best regards,

One n Only, Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ops:*

----------


## palwasha

thnkx nina hope kl ap bhi enjoy karahi hooo giii

----------


## Kainaat

Happy new year, kaise celebrate ki  :Big Grin:

----------


## desi_92

Happy new year to u Nina as well to all the desitwist members and guests ......may every1 get success and happiness in the coming new year  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> *Bonjour Chicaz and Guys....Salam arz hai. :givefl; 
> 
> Mein... aka appki pyari siiiiiiiiii sister 'NInA' aik bar phir appki khidmat mein hazir hoon ... just to celebrate the best and last day of this year and new day of up coming new year (yeah, on my side it's still 31st of dec na)   
> 
> [glow=deepskyblue:23c9dc3751]May this year brings you happiness and many dreams come true and may the love you give through out the year come back to you!   [/glow:23c9dc3751]
> 
> Wishing you 'The' happiest of new year! :wink: Rock Da Party N dance floor! :wink: 
> 
> Best regards,
> ...


Wishing u 12 months of happiness. 52 weeks of enjoy. 365 days sucsess. 8760 hours good health. 525600 minutes of good luck. 315360000 seconds love. HAPPY NEW YEAR :givefl; :hug1: :hug1: :givefl;

----------


## Tanha

New Year is all about ... New Creation,New Horizon,New Hopes,New Joys.
May 2day & everyday b a Happy one 4 U..Haapy New YeAr..!!

*HAPPY NEW YEAR..*

----------


## palwasha

trhnkzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Tanha

U'r Most Welcome.. :Smile:

----------


## manni9

Happy New Year Sorry m LAte  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

happy new year  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Thanx Nina  :Smile: 

Wish u a very happy new year :givefl; May this year brings happiness n successful ur way  :Smile:

----------

